# Self mounting squirrel from cabelas



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

So i recently purchased the self mounting squirrel from Cabelas, it looks nice and simple, i have never done taxidermy before so i think it'll be interesting. i was just wondering if anyone has ever bought one of those squirrels from Cabelas before and if they work good. if you have ever mounted a squirrel can you give me some pointers and if possible post pics of awesome taxidermy pics you have done, doesn't matter what animal!!

Here is the link to the squirrel on Cabelas http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunt..._l=SBC;cat104791680;cat104689980;cat104626080


:BrownBear:


----------



## Stinger25 (Jul 5, 2011)

keep us updated i was/am planning on buying one myself! im curious too! (also a begginer)


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

ok im not 100% sure when it will come in because it is backordered


----------



## LL710 (Jun 3, 2008)

The form looks OK. It doesn't say what all is included, but judging by the reviews most folks were happy with it. The hardest thing about a squirriel mount is skinning the toes to the claws with out any holes or lost toes! Be sure to use plenty of reference pictures when you put him back together. Watch your symmetry (everything even on both sides). Good Luck!


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

I think you still have to get you a squirrel. I am going to get me a kit and the ones I have seen you still need the squirrel.


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you think it comes with stuff to tan the hide? or am i going to need to buy that stuff?


----------



## chuckalope (May 11, 2010)

It comes with everything you need except for the squirrel. I did one a few years ago. It comes with a dry preserve you rub on the hide. I had a couple issues with it, but it turned out decent. 1st, the form comes in 1 size only and it was huge. I had to modify it down to fit my squirrel. 2nd, I had some trouble with setting the eyes and getting them to look right. I had a buddy help me. This was the first time I skinned the face of any animal, I messed up a little, but the instructions were pretty good. I wish I still had mine to show pics, but I don't. Please show us your progress! Good luck!


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

now is the time to get you a couple squirrels they are beautiful right now.


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

I bought a DVD and it has a lot of info in it. If you can spend the money I would look into it.


----------



## Firelineman (Oct 25, 2011)

Whats the dvd called and where can i buy it?


----------



## hoyt-n-illinois (Jul 19, 2007)

It is from www.taxidermytrainingunlimited.com it is called mounting and finishing a squirrel. The ladys name is Jean Roll.you get two DVDs.


----------



## harjo02 (Dec 9, 2006)

You can 'preserve' squirrels with Borax from walmart. $4 for a box. It doesn't really preserve, but it ******s bacterial growth well enough to mount it....The $39 from cabelas will get you everything and is probably good way to go for your first mount or if you are just tinkering. You could probably save about $10 by buying the individual pieces instead of the kit but this isn't a bad way to go for your first.

I don't recall the protocol about giving out links to sites to non-sponsors but I'll send you a link to an awesome forum for taxidermy. Lots of great info to learn how to do it yourself. I learned a ton and have taught myself how to mount life-sized rams, shoulder mount deer/hogs/rams, squirrels, badger, fox, coyotes...I've done a bunch of stuff just learning from the great people on that website. They are very helpful.....the best ones take pride in giving back to the newbies and taxi community...the best ones will even post some of their own best kept secrets. 

Lastly, you can type in the name of taxidermy supply and you can order the forms and catalogs from the supply joints.

LL710 is right..the toes suck...be careful with the tail, too! Taxi catalogs sell tail strippers (you can make your own with 2 pencils) but check into them. Well worth it so you don't pop the tail off.


----------



## crowinghen (Oct 2, 2011)

self mounting squirrel... just sounds wrong.
susie


----------



## Joshy_Squash81 (Mar 28, 2011)

This was my dads first squirrel he mounted, he used a kit just like the Cabelas kit, he is by no means a pro just an amateur taxidermist mounting stuff at dirt cheap prices for the local boys.


----------



## devinesZ (May 2, 2010)

Joshy_Squash81 said:


> View attachment 1259350
> 
> This was my dads first squirrel he mounted, he used a kit just like the Cabelas kit, he is by no means a pro just an amateur taxidermist mounting stuff at dirt cheap prices for the local boys.


that looks awesome! I would be very happy if I could taxi like that. Make me one? haha


----------

